# Java > Gnral Java > Persistance des donnes >  probleme avec Cannot parse "TIMESTAMP

## chady

Bonjour a tous , j'ai une requete assez simple en H2 qui fonctionne pas 


```

```

le probleme est que dans mySQL la colonne Time bigint NOT NULL,

quand h2 construit la table


```

```



```

```

j ai un 


> org.springframework.dao.DataIntegrityViolationException: could not extract ResultSet; SQL [n/a]; nested exception is org.hibernate.exception.DataException: could not extract ResultSet
> 	at org.springframework.orm.jpa.vendor.HibernateJpaDialect.convertHibernateAccessException(HibernateJpaDialect.java:282)
> 	at org.springframework.orm.jpa.vendor.HibernateJpaDialect.translateExceptionIfPossible(HibernateJpaDialect.java:244)
> 	at org.springframework.orm.jpa.AbstractEntityManagerFactoryBean.translateExceptionIfPossible(AbstractEntityManagerFactoryBean.java:491)
> 	at org.springframework.dao.support.ChainedPersistenceExceptionTranslator.translateExceptionIfPossible(ChainedPersistenceExceptionTranslator.java:59)
> 	at org.springframework.dao.support.DataAccessUtils.translateIfNecessary(DataAccessUtils.java:213)
> 	at org.springframework.dao.support.PersistenceExceptionTranslationInterceptor.invoke(PersistenceExceptionTranslationInterceptor.java:147)
> 	at org.springframework.aop.framework.ReflectiveMethodInvocation.proceed(ReflectiveMethodInvocation.java:179)
> 	at org.springframework.data.jpa.repository.support.CrudMethodMetadataPostProcessor$CrudMethodMetadataPopulatingMethodInterceptor.invoke(CrudMethodMetadataPostProcessor.java:133)
> ...


  comment faire la conversion merci d avance

----------

